# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wichtig!!! Datum Surffestival Fehmarn

## andyskate100

Sry war nen Versehen, hatte mich verguckt

----------


## Schluppi

hm der countdown zhlt jedenfalls bis anfang mai - von nderung hab ich auch nichts gehrt

----------


## andyskate100

LOL! 
Bin eben nur irgendwie auf die Seite vom vorherigen Jahr oder so gekommen... keine Ahnung was das war. Zumindest stand da was vom 17.-20. 05. oder so ;-)

Hatte kurz Panik bekommen, weil ich da in Dnemark bin :-P

----------


## Gegen den Wind

das is doch vom 1.5-4.5 oda so...

----------


## andyskate100

Richtig

http://www.surffestival.de/Web/home.php

----------

